# Panasonic EVOLTA LSD vs Sanyo Eneloop



## nfoboy (Mar 4, 2009)

So, I picked up a pack of AA EVOLTA LSD before I left Japan (for about 15 bucks), so I could see how they compare against my trusty Eneloop's.

Why would you want EVOLTA vs Eneloop? Well. Panasonic claims:

1) 1200 cycles vs 1000 cycles (a 20 % increase, shown I believe against Eneloop)
2) 2000 mAh min vs 1900 mAh (with a graph, I'm assuming vs Eneloop, that show life expectancy, with EVOLTA retaining higher charge at 600 cycles and beyond)
3) 80% of full charge vs 85%  (wonder why they don't show that on their Eneloop comparison)

You can see Panasonic claims here. (Kanji may be a bit tough, but the ideas are fairly well laid out)

So, on to the testing.

I did not bring out my Maha with me on this trip, but I do have my trusty BC-900. Which, works well, since that's what I used to originally do my testing on Tenergy vs Eneloop.

Out of the box, (all tests 1 Amp charge, .5 Amp discharge)

Batt/ Energy

1/ 1699
2/ 1717
3/ 1705
4/ 1750

Not a bad first start, with an average of 86% of claimed minimum.

Run em thru a refresh.

1/ 2.09
2/ 2.13
3/ 2.05
4/ 2.10

Well now, at least they are beating the claimed 2000 mAh, but still, not quite as good as the Eneloop's.

Hmmm, what's this, resting voltage on the BC-900 at full charge is 1.46? I'm used to seeing 1.52 with the Eneloops.

So a quick side by side test of a couple of my Eneloops is in order. A quick refresh on the eneloops gives a 2.12/2.10/2.10/2.10 reading on the BC-900, so a very appropriate comparison.

Sure enuff, starting out on a discharge cycle, the Eneloops are reading .05 higher on voltage. At around 420 mAh though, voltage on all the batteries stabilized to within .01 the rest of the way down. So in normal applications, voltage for the majority of usage should be well within spec.

All right, so am I heading out to buy more EVOLTA? As I will probably never go thru anywhere near far enuff in the cycles to see if Panasonic's claims out at 600 are valid, because with my normal usage patterns, I won't go thru a 100 cycles for a couple of years, and my Eneloops (which I know are a couple years older than the EVOLTAs) seem to be hanging right at the same level as EVOLTAs new out of the box. If you go thru a set of AA's every 3 days or so, then maybe they are for you. But I can pick up Eneloops in Akihabara for a lot less than 3.50 a cell, and I don't expect to see the EVOLTAs dropping in price anytime soon.

Now, when I get back and run a conforming charge on the EVOLTA, or my long term tests show any improvement, I'll revisit the subject, and post here of course.

I also picked up a pack of AAA as well, and will report on them soon.

Ross

Oh, also ordered the FireSword from Wayne at Elektrolumens, so when that is in hand, I'll post some beamshots!


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 6, 2009)

Cool cant wait to see how the cells do in the long run.


----------



## kitelights (Mar 6, 2009)

This probably means nothing, but my personal experience with Panasonic NiMH cells has been outstanding. 

3-5 years ago, I purchased a set of 1950mA AA cells with a charger from Costco. I believe that they are LSD cells before we even knew about the technology. I've had them in lights for 6+ months at a time and they work when I turn the light on. I've never owned any other cells prior to Eneloops that behaved like them.

Because of my experience with them, I'm inclined to think favorably of Panasonic cells.


----------



## download (Mar 6, 2009)

ME too, my Panasonic 10/2002 2000mAh, & 07/2004 2100mAh are still running very strong & work like LSD cells. :goodjob:
Compare to my very bad Sanyo 06/2005 2500mAh, it did not hold the charge for a week.


----------



## AdamThirnis (May 8, 2010)

Whatever happened to these Evolta LSD batteries? Don't seem to have been sold outside Japan.


----------



## mfm (May 8, 2010)

AdamThirnis said:


> Whatever happened to these Evolta LSD batteries? Don't seem to have been sold outside Japan.



Not many people _in_ japan care about Evolta either, it's all Eneloop.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 8, 2010)

Panasonic bought out sanyo so I expect it decided not to compete against itself in that venue
HERE is an article about the aquisition.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 31, 2012)

AdamThirnis said:


> Whatever happened to these Evolta LSD batteries? Don't seem to have been sold outside Japan.




Just being doing a surf looking for info on Evolta and came across this old thread,off now to buy some from one of the big sheds in the UK,they are on offer so trying a pack of AAA and AA,same shed says Fenix lighting in stock.


----------



## Shadowww (Dec 31, 2012)

I like them, very solid batteries, they generally have 50-100mAh more capacity than 2nd gen Eneloops.
They also are a tiny bit thinner, so they fit fine where Eneloops fit with a struggle.


----------

